# ID the Pleco



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Does anybody know what this guy is? I've had him for years. Can't find him on any pleco sites.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

I believe it is _Peckoltia sabaji_, L75.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Raul-7 said:


> I believe it is _Peckoltia sabaji_, L75.


You are great!! That is my guy  They use numbers L075, L124, L301, LDA02, and the name Para Pleco. found him on Planet Catfish once you gave me the number.

There are such smart people on this forum! :mrgreen:


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Tex Gal said:


> You are great!! That is my guy  They use numbers L075, L124, L301, LDA02, and the name Para Pleco. found him on Planet Catfish once you gave me the number.
> 
> There are such smart people on this forum! :mrgreen:


Smart? Nah, just a fellow pleco enthusiast!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

How about my Ancistrus in this attachment?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Newt said:


> How about my Ancistrus in this attachment?


He's blurry. I can't see him well. Is he L003?

Look here: 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/catelog/numbers.php?mode=l&thumbs=16


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Tex-Gal, I have one of those, too! Everyone I asked kept saying, "Leopard Pleco" but never a real name.
Thanks, Raul!

Beautiful fish! Mine seems to feel if his head is hidden the rest of him is hidden. He(?) burrows part way under a piece of driftwood, excavating the substrate almost to the glass. I can usually see at least half of him.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Diana K said:


> Tex-Gal, I have one of those, too! Everyone I asked kept saying, "Leopard Pleco" but never a real name.
> Thanks, Raul!
> 
> Beautiful fish! Mine seems to feel if his head is hidden the rest of him is hidden. He(?) burrows part way under a piece of driftwood, excavating the substrate almost to the glass. I can usually see at least half of him.


LOL! I don't think I've ever seen mine dig. He used to be top fish. He used to be out all the time just sitting in the front of the tank until I got the dreaded YoYo Loach. Now he doesn't come out a lot. He's so pretty, especially when he has all his fins opened up. I love his vibrant yellow color with the brown dots. I love how the dots are carried over to his fins. I love how the dots get progressively small on his head. He is definitely one of my favorite plecos!


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I think it's a female as it has very few (and short) bristles on the nose. I've had her for about five years. It will not stay still and always scoots away when you go near the tank. It is great at keeping the bog wood clean but little else.

I dont think it is L003. But thanks for helping.
Its not real big, maybe 4 inches long at the most.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

At least you're one up on me. I just found out what I have much less what sex he is. If I had 2 together to compare maybe I might know... Mine is about 5". I'm sure he's full grown. I have about 5 plecos. I love them all


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Newt - how about L033, L187 from the planet catfish link above.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Thanks for the help.
Nope, none of those.
I'll get some more pics and post in this thread.


----------

